# Texas Hill Country Barbecue Sauce



## smokin_all_night (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife and I recently dined at one of the finest and most unique BBQ places. It lies South of Austin Texas in the Texas Hill Country near the tiny town of Driftwood Texas. The name of this oasis is Salt Lick Barbecue. It is a delightful place. Since then Rachael Ray ($40 a day) has graced them with her presence. Now I love BBQ sauces and have posted in this forum in the past on my Western Kentucky style sauce, but the sauce served here was a delightful mustard based sauce. It is especially delicious on (pork) ribs. I bought a bottle and recently ran out,  I live a 5 hour drive from there so going back for more is not an option though I do go there whenever Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m in the area. So I set out to make my version of the sauce. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s very good in itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s own right and hits close to the original. 

Texas Hill Country Mustard Based Sauce:

Â½ cup plus two TBSP of Soybean oil (Labeled natural Vegetable Oil)
Â¼ cup white cane sugar
Â¼ cup prepared mustard
Â¼ cup Apple Cider Vinegar
3 Tsp Worcestershire sauce
Â½ Tsp salt
Â¼ Tsp Chili Powder
Â¼ Tsp Garlic Powder
1/8 Tsp Onion Powder
Â¼ Tsp Cayenne Pepper
Â¼ Tsp Cumin
Â¼ Tsp White Pepper

Mix in a two cup mixing cup with a spoon. Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s all there is to it. Recipe makes less that 2 cups. 

Enjoy!

Regards,
Aubrey Page
------------------
OTBS #007


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2006)

Aubrey, That Texas Hill Mustard Sauce sounds great.  I can see myself taking this a step further by adding some medium chopped onion and some dill pickle relish to this and using it as a sauce for Potato Salad.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes Earl, that sounds good. 

Regards,
Aubrey Page
---------------
OTBS #007


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 6, 2006)

oh man---
another thing  goes on the to do list.

i have used mustard sauces on beef.

this looks like a b. butt  this month.

i sure like things when they're easy.

aint this place great!!


----------

